# (Simple) Saturday Fatty



## ngasmokehead (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Jimmy Dean Regular, Sharp Cheddar, and of course the bacon weave...was excellent. And I am just a fan of simple Fatties...the more elaborate ones are good too, but I prefer basic. 













fatty.jpg



__ ngasmokehead
__ Sep 23, 2012






And the money shot...













fatty2.jpg



__ ngasmokehead
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

There you go...Nice !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2012)

Simple is frequently the best way to go...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks mighty tasty


----------



## ngasmokehead (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys...it was very tasty! 

I also did a shoulder - no foil, with a rub from "Strawberry's" in MO.  Anybody ever used this rub? It was EXCELLENT for my tastes.

(Sorry, but no qview for the shoulder - we were waaaay busy yesterday with company over all day and errand running and football.)


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Simple is sometimes better! Looks good


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## bishopfd3 (Dec 22, 2012)

I live about 20 minutes from the Strawberry's restaurant here in Missouri. We have their seasoning in all the grocery stores and at the local Walmart. Stuff is awesome!!! Btw....fatty looks suweet!!!


----------

